# THE GREAT ABS MISTAKE He Was Doing A Thousand Crunches Per Day But Still NO Abs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

After 18 years in the fitness business, “How do I get great abs” is still BY FAR the most frequently asked question I receive out of the 30,000+ emails that come into my office every month. No doubt, it’s because abs are the one body part that most people are the most frustrated with. Although [...]

*Read More...*


----------

